# Rub question



## Squirrelhawker (Nov 15, 2017)

I can't find the link to the rub recipes. I have paid for them and printed out the sauce recipe and one that is labeled "Jeffs Naked rib rub" recipe. My question is is that the same as the "Original Rub" recipe? If not I'll have to email Jeff I guess ansd have him send me the link again. Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## bug man (Jun 29, 2018)

Did you ever get your recipe from Jeff? I'm in the same boat and trying to find out how to have it re-sent.


----------

